# A Lens Roadmap? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/a-lens-roadmap-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/a-lens-roadmap-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/a-lens-roadmap-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>Lots of lenses mentioned

</strong>I received what appears to be some kind of lens roadmap. I only ever remember seeing a communication like this one once in the past.  There are definitely some interesting concepts listed. Take all of this with the grain of salt.</p>
<ul>
<li>EF 50 1.8 IS, status “prototype”, has tag “spring 2013″</li>
<li>EF 50 2.5 macro was tagged with “to be replaced”</li>
<li>EF 200 2.8 L IS macro is tagged with “testing”, “patents pending”, and “autumn 2013″</li>
<li>EF 24-70 2.8 L II tagged “final”, “winter 2011″</li>
<li>EF 100-400 4-5.6 L IS tagged “final”, “autumn 2012″</li>
<li>EF 35 1.4 L II tagged “prototype”, “winter 2012″</li>
<li>EF 60 L IS lens tagged “prototype”</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Some odd duck EF-S zooms</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EF-S 20-65 IS</li>
<li>EF-S 45-105 IS status “development”</li>
<li>EF-S 55-70 IS “testing”</li>
<li>EF-S 70-400 IS “prototype”</li>
</ul>
<div>The one that seems the most interesting above is the EF 50 f/1.8 IS. That could become a replacement to the 50 f/1.4 and put some separation between it and the 50 f/1.2L.</div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 11, 2012)

> EF 24-70 2.8 L II tagged “final”, “winter 2011″



Ok, but by my reckoning, right now it's winter 2012. So, if the 24-70 II was final in winter 2011, what does that mean for the other lenses? Or does winter start earlier in Japan?


----------



## panopticon (Feb 11, 2012)

- EF-S 55-70 IS “testing”
Errrhhh... 55-70?


----------



## docsmith (Feb 11, 2012)

Agreed that the "winter 2011" thing is a little funny, but I can see someone calling Nov/Dec 2011 "winter 2011"....and of course there is the whole half the world that is south of the equator. 

I don't through the word love around casually....but I would love if this list proved accurate. Based on what we just saw, I doubt I will love the prices, but, assuming good quality, I would quickly buy about 3-4 of those lenses.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmmm... So where are the f2.0 EF-S zooms ?

I'm warm to a high quality sub L 70-400mm EF-S, but would prefer an EF-S extender and L quality 70-300mm EF-S


----------



## lol (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd say right now could be called winter 2011. As in, the northern hemisphere winter, which started end of 2011.

But those EF-S lenses have also left me a little head scratching.

EF-S 20-65 IS - If you make the BIG assumption of an EF-S compatible 1.3x crop sensor, the focal length would be about right for a standard zoom: 26-85 equiv.

EF-S 45-105 IS and EF-S 55-70 IS - could make sense as a prime alternative if made very fast, say constant f/2 or faster?

EF-S 70-400 IS - never saw the point of an EF-S long focal length lens, but if they make it cheap enough (perhaps half the 100-400L) I guess it could generate enough interest.


----------



## mathino (Feb 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> > EF 24-70 2.8 L II tagged “final”, “winter 2011″
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but by my reckoning, right now it's winter 2012. So, if the 24-70 II was final in winter 2011, what does that mean for the other lenses? Or does winter start earlier in Japan?



I think, that this lens was ready (end of developement and probably testing) before end of year - that could be a reason for "final". I don't know why they hold it back, but there was also info about January announcement. Just my 2 cents to discussion


----------



## Ricku (Feb 11, 2012)

All I want from this lens is the 35L II.

The current version is stellar, so it will be interesting to see how they can improve it.


----------



## mathino (Feb 11, 2012)

Ricku said:


> All I want from this lens is the 35L II.
> 
> The current version is stellar, so it will be interesting to see how they can improve it.



I'm also waiting for info about this lens. Current version is great.

But I can assure you that one thing will get "_improvement_" to higher level - *price*.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't even consider buying any of those.

Considering the review of the new Samyang 24mm f/1.4 I've just read, make an EF 24mm f/2 USM with good IQ and a reasonable price, and I'll buy one.


----------



## tt (Feb 11, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>EF 50 1.8 IS, status “prototype”, has tag “spring 2013″</li>
> <li>EF 24-70 2.8 L II tagged “final”, “winter 2011″</li>
> <li>EF 35 1.4 L II tagged “prototype”, “winter 2012″</li>
> 
> <div>The one that seems the most interesting above is the EF 50 f/1.8 IS. That could become a replacement to the 50 f/1.4 and put some separation between it and the 50 f/1.2L.</div>



Let's say the roadmap is accurate, but about 3-4 quarters delayed. We're unlikely to be seeing that 50mm f/1.8 IS till another 18 months, conservatively.
Same goes unfortunately for the 35mm 1.4 - prototype in another 9-15 months? Guessing the previous rumors of it being replaced are very much whispers if the release date's that far away.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2012)

For me, I think it no longer matters. I bought the 70-200/2.8L IS II and 2x TC III since I got sick of waiting for a 100-400L replacement. The 24-70/2.8L II has no IS so it's a non-starter to replace my 24-105. My 35L is so good I can't figure out why I'd ever replace it. My Sigma 15mm fisheye is a stop faster than the Canon 8-15 zoom fisheye, and the Sigma is an L-prime optically. The 17-40L and 85/1.8 get very little use but both are pretty solid performers when I need them. The most interesting new lens I'm looking at is a 2,800mm f/10 or a 2032mm f/8, and neither is from Canon.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd really like to see a 14-24mm L on that list.

55-70mm?


----------



## mathino (Feb 11, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> I'd really like to see a 14-24mm L on that list.
> 
> 55-70mm?



Patent for such a lens exists as you can see here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2009/12/canon-lens-patents-review/

If I'm correct it was published with 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. There is also a 60mm f/2.8 IS Macro in those three patents (looks like maybe not 60L but 60 f/2.8 Macro). Those new primes are quiet surprise too.


----------



## Woody (Feb 11, 2012)

After seeing Canon's patent for a 14-24 f/2.8L, I am rather disappointed there's no mention of this lens.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 11, 2012)

A 200mm 2.8 that replaces the current 200mm 2.8 "L" and also has macro capabilities could be very interesting.

The EF-S list does seem very strange and has me doubting this. 

One odd thought occurred to me though – could the EF-S list be referring to full-frame equivalents? For example an EF-S lens that is the _equivalent_ of a full frame 20-65mm would make some sense. 

On the other hand, I guess some of these might make sense if these were were fast, "L" quality lenses. An f1.8 or f2 20-65 (equivalent to 35-100) would be a very nice portrait lens and probably quite useful for wedding photographers using a 7D or 7DII. 

Trying to keep it in perspective though. It is CR1 and most of the non-EF-S lenses would be pretty easy for anyone to guess if they just read this forum regularly.


----------



## mathino (Feb 11, 2012)

Woody said:


> After seeing Canon's patent for a 14-24 f/2.8L, I am rather disappointed there's no mention of this lens.



...sure, no mention about it. I'd like to see such a lens (as many of us, Canon shooters). But was there any info abou 28 f/2.8 IS USM ? Lenses are always difficult to predict because there are loads of patents floating around.


----------



## jimmy156 (Feb 11, 2012)

hmm The EF-S 70-400 is an interesting one for me. Although has others have said i have been led to understrand (from this site) that there is no advantage to telephoto ef-s lenses.

If priced well (£800ish) this could see Canon taking away a lot of sales from the like of Sigma and Tamron who offer good quality 400-500mm zooms in this price bracket (Sigma 120-400 and 150-500 etc) and who cant stretch to the 100-400L which is over £1200.

If the new 100-400mm is nearer £2000 as rumored, there would be room for an ef-s 70-400 in the sub £1000 bracket.


----------



## Raddy (Feb 11, 2012)

docsmith said:


> Agreed that the "winter 2011" thing is a little funny, *but I can see someone calling Nov/Dec 2011 "winter 2011"*....and of course there is the whole half the world that is south of the equator.



This is how I would use that tearm. A winter starts in the "old" year and ends the next, at least it won't be confusing to me. I'd say somehow common here in germany.


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 11, 2012)

So help me understand this. Canon is admitting that the image quality between the 50mm f/1.4 and the 50mm f/1.2 is negligible. To fix that, they're going to nuke one of the most popular lens values on the market, and force the consumer to choose between the cheaper, more inferior f/1.8 and the much more expensive f/1.2. Am I understanding that correctly?

I have the f/1.4, and while it has it's flaws, I'm not giving it up anytime soon. Of course, all of this is assuming that the proposed f/1.8 II IS is a replacement for the f/1.4, and that build/image quality of the new lens still isn't up to that of the f/1.4. I would just hate to see them give up a lens for people like me, who don't have a pro budget but still understand the value of quality glass on their camera.


----------



## RC (Feb 11, 2012)

Ricku said:


> All I want from this lens is the 35L II.
> 
> The current version is stellar, so it will be interesting to see how they can improve it.



Yip, 35L II for me is next on my list. I also want something 50 that is better than what is offered now.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 11, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> So help me understand this. Canon is admitting that the image quality between the 50mm f/1.4 and the 50mm f/1.2 is negligible. To fix that, they're going to nuke one of the most popular lens values on the market, and force the consumer to choose between the cheaper, more inferior f/1.8 and the much more expensive f/1.2. Am I understanding that correctly?
> 
> I have the f/1.4, and while it has it's flaws, I'm not giving it up anytime soon. Of course, all of this is assuming that the proposed f/1.8 II IS is a replacement for the f/1.4, and that build/image quality of the new lens still isn't up to that of the f/1.4. I would just hate to see them give up a lens for people like me, who don't have a pro budget but still understand the value of quality glass on their camera.



+1 The 50mm f/1.4 is my most used lens. I'd much rather have the wider aperture than IS. I'm still hoping that a 50mm f/1.4 II is released as "kit lens" with the 5D Mk III, X , or whatever they call it. I also think a 50mm f/1.8 IS goes along with the 24mm and 28mm f/2.8 IS lenses just announced (*neither *of which are on that "road map"): designed for the "consumers," not the "amateurs." If not, then I'd seriously have to consider the Zeiss 50mm f/1.4. No auto-focus, so I'd have to get the Eg-S screen.

The EF 200mm 2.8 L IS macro does sound interesting.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 11, 2012)

To judge by forums I read, it seems the 50mm f/1.8 II is a very popular lens (esp on among owners of APS-C cameras) on account of it being a cheap fast lens.

Canon might have decided to thrown in IS to increase sales (& possibly the profit margin), and make even more money on the lens.

I'd much rather see a 50mm f/1.4 with ring based USM. Accessories in the box and IS would be welcome.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmmm so the one single non-L prime that needs more replacing than any lens in the entire lineup (yes even more than the 24mm 2.8 did), the 50mm 1.4, is not even on the road map???

I guess Canon likes the continuous profit they get form that model as people send it in for a $100 repair for the AF every year.... and $ for constant focus re-calibrations which never make do succeed in making it not need a different focus adjustment for different target distance....

Pretty sad if this is for year. 50mm 1.4 must be one of the single most popular primes and the Canon version has terrible erratic AF that is prone to breakage and they still refuse to just remake it with a proper ring USM???


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> > EF 24-70 2.8 L II tagged “final”, “winter 2011″
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but by my reckoning, right now it's winter 2012. So, if the 24-70 II was final in winter 2011, what does that mean for the other lenses? Or does winter start earlier in Japan?



The disaster probably pushed back some of the lenses. My guess would be the farther back the expected release date the less of a delay there will be and perhaps only the ones pegged for 2011 will see delay at all.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2012)

EF 100-400 4-5.6 L IS tagged “final”, “autumn 2012″
-> if optical performance is as good as the 70-200/2.8 L IS II I will buy it as soon as I can get it for max. € 2.500

EF-S 45-105 IS status “development”
if it is f/2.0 or at least f/2.8 and optically at least as good as the 17-55 I will also buy it


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 11, 2012)

panopticon said:


> - EF-S 55-70 IS “testing”
> Errrhhh... 55-70?



hah, maybe this is all a joke
as I said in the other thread maybe this needs to be taken with such a large grain of salt that it makes the Dead Sea look fresh ;D

then again it IS Canon 
just kidding ;D
(EDIT: although I see someone mentions that Canon has already filed a patent for it, for real, so wow....)


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 11, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Hmmm so the one single non-L prime that needs more replacing than any lens in the entire lineup (yes even more than the 24mm 2.8 did), the 50mm 1.4, is not even on the road map???
> 
> I guess Canon likes the continuous profit they get form that model as people send it in for a $100 repair for the AF every year.... and $ for constant focus re-calibrations which never make do succeed in making it not need a different focus adjustment for different target distance....
> 
> Pretty sad if this is for year. 50mm 1.4 must be one of the single most popular primes and the Canon version has terrible erratic AF that is prone to breakage and they still refuse to just remake it with a proper ring USM???



Just remember that neither the 24mm nor 28mm lenses just announced were on this road map, while the 24-70mm f/2.8L II was. Therefore, just because a 50mm f/1.4 II isn't on this list, that doesn't mean it isn't coming.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 11, 2012)

Beginning to sound like the winter of our discontent....

If this list has any legitimacy, and it probably doesn't, its origin probably answers questions.

If it's from the development area, winter 2011 may be the end of their involvement. From there, manufacturing process, tooling, etc. have to be set up. Production numbers have to be determined based on market analysis, etc., etc., etc.

It's possible the winter 2011 could simply be a typo. I often type 2011 when I mean to type 2012, especially this early in the year.

What's most probable to me is that it's a feeler from some marketing satan. They could honestly be looking for some customer feedback. Or it could be some low-level satan trying to build an argument for his pet project -- "look at all the comments that were made on the EF 60 L," he might end up saying. "I think they really want that."

Lastly, it could have nothing to do with Canon -- perhaps just a knowledgeable person with an interest in running traffic through this site.


So, there are a few grains of salt to throw on the snows of this winter!


----------



## seta666 (Feb 11, 2012)

What about the MP-E 65mm replacement, any news?
I remember seeing a related patent here


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 11, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm so the one single non-L prime that needs more replacing than any lens in the entire lineup (yes even more than the 24mm 2.8 did), the 50mm 1.4, is not even on the road map???
> ...



good point


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 11, 2012)

what happened to the 200-400, didn't make the roadmap http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/sad.gif


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 11, 2012)

they all are ages away!
i would be interested on the 35mm


----------



## boateggs (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope the 70-400 is a replacement for all of the 70/75/100-300 non-L lenses that are pointless now.

I can understand having cheap EF zooms back when film was the bread winner, but the 55-250 is better than the 75/100-300 lenses and is custom tailored (and low priced) to the crop Rebels. Anyone who has a FF camera would be crazy to put 70/75/100-300 non-L lenses on it, so why is canon still making them?


----------



## cbphoto (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm holding out hope for new versions of the 45mm TS-E & 90mm TS-E. The 60mm falls right in the midst of these focal lengths and has perked my interest.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 12, 2012)

unfocused said:


> One odd thought occurred to me though – could the EF-S list be referring to full-frame equivalents? For example an EF-S lens that is the _equivalent_ of a full frame 20-65mm would make some sense.



No-one in the real world talks about equivalents. When was the last time you heard a Hasselblad owner say that his 80mm lens was equivalent to a Full Frame 50mm ???


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 12, 2012)

panopticon said:


> - EF-S 55-70 IS “testing”
> Errrhhh... 55-70?


Yes that seems very odd


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 12, 2012)

My guess is that the 55-70 is a gap-filler lens since some kits are 18-55 and many other lenses are 70-something. I'm not sure why you'd want one but whatever. maybe it will be a good EF-S like the 17-55.


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 12, 2012)

bonedaddy.p7 said:


> My guess is that the 55-70 is a gap-filler lens since some kits are 18-55 and many other lenses are 70-something. I'm not sure why you'd want one but whatever. maybe it will be a good EF-S like the 17-55.


but it doesn't make sense


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 12, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> panopticon said:
> 
> 
> > - EF-S 55-70 IS “testing”
> ...



say hello to my little friend


----------



## Eric (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm with cbphoto. The TS-E 90 has nice IQ, but needs the usability of the 17L and 24L.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 12, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> panopticon said:
> 
> 
> > - EF-S 55-70 IS “testing”
> ...



If theres any truth behind it I can only imagine its a very large appature.


----------



## maxxevv (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps there's a typo mistake on the "55-70mm" moniker ? 

Maybe its a "15-70mm" instead ? As a replacement for the much loved EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 instead ??? ;D


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 12, 2012)

Ziggy said:


> what happened to the 200-400, didn't make the roadmap http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/sad.gif


I was just going to ask about the 200-400. This lens has been talked about for a long time, even officially. On Nov 15, 2011 it was announced by Canon that it would be delayed, which in and of itself is an acknowledgement that it exists and in development. We even saw photos of it on that Japanese safari guy's 1Dx. The fact that it's not mentioned at all leaves me a little suspicious about the legitimacy of the list in general.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 12, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Ziggy said:
> 
> 
> > what happened to the 200-400, didn't make the roadmap http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/sad.gif
> ...



As previously mentioned, neither of the two new primes (the 24 and 28mm f/2.8 IS lenses) that were just announced are on the list (even though the 24-70mm f/2.8L II is), therefore this list is clearly not complete.


----------



## jlev23 (Feb 12, 2012)

the fact that this is not a internal zooming lens, makes it useless in professional video production, very disappointed.
prosumers have fun!
now bring on the dang new camera canon!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 12, 2012)

Interested in the 50 1.8 IS as long as its razor sharp wide open
I was really kind of hoping for a ligthweight 50 f1.4L of similar build to the 100 f2.8L macro 

the 100-400 looks interesting too and I think will sell like hot cakes

and i'm keen to see what sort of quality they get out of that new 35 if the 24-70 mtf is anything to go by i wonder what they have managed to squeeze out of a little prime... might be amazing!

the rest seem a bit wierd especially those EF-s lenses


----------



## fotoray (Feb 13, 2012)

If theres any truth behind it I can only imagine its a very large appature.
[/quote]

+1 Maybe an f/2.0?


----------



## KWSW (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like nothing on the roadmap suggest a new 14-24 or 16-35 so I guess its safe to start making plans to get one to complete my lens setup


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 13, 2012)

There are 2 lenses in that CR1 lens roadmap which interest me:


EF 50 1.8 IS, status “prototype”, has tag “spring 2013″ 
EF 60 L IS lens tagged “prototype” 

I had the 50mm f1.8 but sold it recently as I didn't use it much, and the focus was not consistent or accurate enough for my needs. Though it performed much better on my 7D than on my 350D, it didn't cut the mustard. I use my Canon 100mm USM macro for candid portraits, which does well (fast, accurate, consistent focus, and still v good subject isolation).

So I'm on the lookout / in the market for a fast prime around 50mm / 60mm (I don't want to get the 85mm f1.8 - though I'm aware that's a good lens. The 50mm / 60mm focal length suits my style more, and on my APS-C cameras.

If a new 50mm f1.8 would come out with improved focus (ie true ring USM, with full time manual focussing) - I'd get it (I don't 'need' IS, but that would be a bonus). It would be good if it was relatively inexpensive (ie below $600 Aus) with decent build quality (eg similar to the Canon 100mm non L macro USM, or the Canon 80mm f1.8 USM) - that's good enough for me.

Most importantly, I would need it to have superb IQ wide open (ie sharp, contrast and good bokeh). 

The 60mm L option could be good (if it's a 1.4 that would be even better - but hopefully it wouldn't be HUGE.... I prefer most of my glass to be lighter, where possible). I like the size of the current 50mm f1.4..... But if the 60mm L would come out, being an L lens, it would understandably probably be 'larger'..... Hmmmm. Again, I'd like superb IQ wide open and USM focussing. IS would be a 'bonus'.

Let's see!!! Well, there you have my thoughts / hopes regarding the mentioned lens / possible lens roadmap!

Paul


----------



## maxxevv (Feb 13, 2012)

You could consider the Sigma 50 f/1.4 or the 70mm Macro in that case. Or the Canon EF-S 60mm Macro which is a really, really sharp lens!


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 13, 2012)

maxxevv said:


> You could consider the Sigma 50 f/1.4 or the 70mm Macro in that case. Or the Canon EF-S 60mm Macro which is a really, really sharp lens!



Maxxevv... I'm unsure if you were writing to me. If you did, thanks (and I'll reply briefly below).

There are too many users with 'inconsistent AF' issues with the Sigma 50 f/1.4. A review of many 'in the field user sites' (eg FredMiranda, etc) - shows the number of people for whom this is an issue (a significant percentage).

I've also had AF issues with 2 previous Sigma lenses (not the 50mm f/1.4 though). Not that my 2 Sigma lenses didn't work 'at all' - but there is enough inconsistency that I wouldn't want to chance it on the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 at this stage. I know I could buy a lens and there is the possibly of returning it. My rigorous demands can't be met in a 'test in the shop' environment. So I will pass on that, though you're right it's a very tempting lens. But for AF critical applications, I'm going to stick with Canon or buy a lens that is rated by hundreds of users as 'consistent'. 

As for the two other lenses you mentioned - the 70mm macro, and the Canon 60mm macro - they are too slow for my needs - as in, they are f/2.8 whereas I require a f/1.8 *minimum*. Thanks for your thoughts and comments / reply, though. Appreciated! 

Paul


----------



## whatta (Feb 13, 2012)

50 1.8 IS would make sense for me if reasonably priced and good IQ at f 2..


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 13, 2012)

Such a shame there's no 14-24 f/2.8 on it.... :'(


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 14, 2012)

whatta said:


> 50 1.8 IS would make sense for me if reasonably priced and good IQ at f 2..



The MSRPs of the recently announced 24mm and 28mm f/2.8 IS lenses are $849 and $799, respectively, so the 50mm f/1.8 IS might be in that ball park.


----------

